# Flying with 8 week old pup in cabin



## Cyrak6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone ever taken an 8 week old German Shepherd pup on a plane as a carry-on?

I have looked into airline approved carriers, weight limits, and average weight of an 8 week old male. As far as weight, I think it would be ok, as most seem to be around 12-16 pounds around that age, and the weight limit is 20 pounds. However, I'm not sure of the size of a pup that age, and whether they would be comfortable in the carrier. It is only a four hour flight from the breeder to my house, so it would not be for long.

Just curious if anyone has done this, and what your experience was. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

If its to pick him up, I say go for it, he will feel safer with you then being alone in a crate


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have, well not a GSD, but a Dutch Shepherd. He slept through the entire 8 hour flight on the floor in his carrier. DS are a little smaller than GSD, but probably not much. I used a large size soft Sherpa brand bag.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I see you already know your breeder. I had my breeder get the puppy used to sitting in a small crate for short periods of time. On the train ride back to the Amsterdam airport, the train was very empty as it was late at night, so the puppy road on my lap. (Good bonding time.) After that he was fine in his Sherpa bag for the two plane rides. The first was a short ride from Amsterdam to Zurich. Then the long haul from Zurich to Chicago. We stopped in the restrooms for potty breaks. I brought pee pads and he peed as soon as he was set on it. Otherwise, he was crated in the airport.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Besides the weight limit also check for size of carrier limits and the restrictions of the size of dog inside. Also some flights only allow one, some two pets in the cabin per flight. So confirm that your reservation has a notation that you will be taking a pet into the cabin with you.

Back to the weight limit, some airlines are giving the total weight which is animal plus crate. Something else you need to verify beforehand to make sure your trip is as stressfree as possible.


----------



## Cyrak6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advice, guys!

I already have the Sherpa bag picked out - it is endorsed by Delta. I will most likely fly Alaska Airlines, but it should still meet their requirements.
Here it is: Sherpas Pet Trading Company | Delta Deluxe Pet Carrier

My main concern was whether an 8 week old German Shepherd would fit in it, and from everyone's responses, it seems that they will. I guess it is really going to depend on how big he is when I take him home. It's kind of a "catch 22", because I want a big dog!

I intend to send the carrier to the breeder and have her get him accustomed to being in it (feed him in it, etc). I suppose if it looks to her as though he is starting to get too big for it, I could either move my flight up (if he is old enough to go), or come up with a plan B.

I will have all tickets, extra fees, health certs, etc, taken care of well in advance. I think it will all work out fine. Just four short hours, and then the fun begins!! Too bad it's still over eight months away!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

ILGHAUS said:


> Also some flights only allow one, some two pets in the cabin per flight. So confirm that your reservation has a notation that you will be taking a pet into the cabin with you.


Even on the huge plane I was on, there were a limited number of seats, and with this particular airline, they had specific seats that they would allow a pet carrier. 

But every plane is different, and of course, you need to make the pet reservation with your own reservation, so don't bother reserving online. Use it to choose your flights and then call reservations.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hope it's a short flight haha, @ 8 weeks potty breaks will most certainly be an issue


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd be iffy on that.. either it can go smoothly, or horribly.

Smooth would be, he just pee's in his crate so the folks next to you really can't smell it/deal with it..

If the other way.. if like my pup, he'll be crying and screaming which I'm sure that'll annoy other people around you.. and if he poops well I dunno.

I personally would take the time to make a road trip. Not saying I'd avoid the plane ride.. but I like to see things and drive so a road trip would be ideal for me.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Not a German Shepherd, but my husband just flew with our Border Collie puppy in May when she was 8 weeks old. It was an 8 hour trip, with one short layover. 
My husband says the trip went very well. She never cried or pottied the entire trip. The entire experience went really well, but I agree with others, it could go either way.

A friend of ours picked her pup up from the same breeder, and the same distance, but her pup did a few of the screaming puppy cries, the kind that many non-dog people can't stand. Also the flight attendants were kind of rude to her also. She did have her pup go potty on potty pads in the rest room also.
We were prepared for that too, but our pup just held it! 

I think it just depends on the pup, the flight attendants, etc. You do need to verify with the airline over the phone with the measurements and weight of the pup and carrier beforehand. I found some of the info online was not correct with what they told me over the phone. Also, like someone else mentioned you need to reserve the pups place as carryon ahead of time when you place your plane reservation. many airlines only permit 2 dogs on the plane at any one time.

Here is a photo of my pup in her Sherpa Bag at the airport. She kept her head out like that anytime she wasn't sleeping, even while on the plane


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

I actually work for the airlines, and I often times will do the ticket counter and I can tell you the only rule we enforce is if the puppy is comfortable in the bag you bring him on. We understand puppy barks will happen and maybe accidents might happen but as long as you look like you are in control we dont question you. There is often a charge associated with taking the puppy as a carry on, for our airline its 100. 

Also do not under any circumstance give your pup sleep aids or any benadryl! I know i for sure will not let a pup on a plane like that even if the vet has oked this. If you have any questions or anything at all i can look up your particular airlines codes and let you know what i think they will enforce so please pm me for any help!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We flew home with Minnie when she was 8 wks. The carrier had to be able to fit under the seat. We didn't drug her at all, but the vibrations from the plane made her sleepy.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow. Glad we do not have to do that. We are going to do the 10 hour drive, sleep overnight, pick up pup in morning and 10 hour drive home.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> Wow. Glad we do not have to do that. We are going to do the 10 hour drive, sleep overnight, pick up pup in morning and 10 hour drive home.


I made a 6-hour drive by myself with Sobacca and Minna (she was eight weeks old) -- mind you this was two days after making the 15-hour drive from Texas, and one day before making the 15-hour drive back to Texas..it wasn't as bad as it could have been though. Sobacca is well-behaved in a car for long trips so I didn't have to worry about him. Minna slept on me most of the drive, but ever 1.5 hours had to use the bathroom and would wake up and let me know she needed to. Thankfully I didn't bring the dogs back to Texas with me, that would have been the world's longest drive. :wild:
It would have been a lot easier on me if I had crated her for the drive or if I had another person in the car with me...but we made it safely, so no big deal.


----------

